
Abandoned Colony in Greenland: Archaeologists Find Clues to Viking Mystery - rmason
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/archaeologists-uncover-clues-to-why-vikings-abandoned-greenland-a-876626.html
======
namenotrequired
I'm not sure if you can still edit the title, but I recommend you add (2013)
to the title as is customary here for older articles.

------
userulluipeste
This reminds me of Moscow's efforts for Siberian colonization. They had all
kind of programs aimed to settle colonists eastward, but when the central
authorities ceased the enticements (or the restrictions) that ensured that the
people stayed put, the migration reversed. Entire villages in Siberia vanished
because of the same isolation and harsh weather that driven the Norse
descendants out of Greenland.

